# Gentoo Maintenance Guide

## morgajel

One thing I haven't had much luck finding on the forums or google is a Gentoo Maintenance Guide.

Suppose you have a Gentoo machine dropped in your lap- how do you take care of it and keep it healthy?

any documentation on this is welcome, as are tips.

Things I try to do on a daily basis:

check the security advisories and make sure you don't have any known issues open

http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/glsa/index.xml

Things I try to do on a weekly basis

emerge sync

emerge -upDv world --newuse

(then upgrade the packages I wish to upgrade)

etc-update

revdep-rebuild

Surely there's more than that (or perhaps better variations).

Thoughts?

----------

## loki99

You could use dispatch-conf (emerge gentoolkit) or cfg-update instead of etc-update.

The main advantage would be, that both apps automatically make backups of the files you are updating. So if you ever mess up, it's easy to copy the original file back.

----------

## morgajel

This is a perfect example of what I'm talking about

perl-cleaner all

and 

python-updater

wtf did these utilities come from, how often should you run them, is there any way to do this pre-emptively? are they any others like this?

I hate finding these simple tools because it usually means something broke and this will fix it.

----------

